# Afternoon Duck Hunt Video



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm in the process of converting over 3 years of video footage into clips. I changed my editing software so I had to play around a bit.

Don't give me #### about the techno music in the beginning :lol: - I'll have a better sound choice next time.

This video is a supplement to my 2002 article on choosing the right water to hunt when hunting pothole country.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/ducktips.php

Enjoy

(Note: I didn't clean up the language, we tend to have potty mouths in the field)


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

nice.


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

Lol you guys always pull one bird out of a group of four. Nice video


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

As I stated in the video it was only 4 days after opener. So if there's only one "for sure" drake in the bunch, it's the only one that drops.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great video.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Thanks for posting that up..I missed last weeks episode of Buck McNeely outdoors.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

haha....you won't see me doing any follow-up commentary in the stuff in the future.

I can't wait to display the "dblkluk dance" (a.k.a. Gerardo "Ricko Suave") at 5 a.m. up in Sask from last year. :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Nice shooting you guys. Good job picking out drakes. Keep the clips coming Chris.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Very cool video! You guys never miss! :beer: We do need to get you a dog though!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

haha nice work on the ground pounding scotty


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

nice clips, thanks for putting them up


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I was finally able to view the video.. Great times and memories on that day!!

"GET UP, GET UP, GET UP!!!!"

"WHO ME?" BwAHAHAHA!! :beer:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

great video. Good work guys


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

Nicely done sir, nicely done


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

hey, nice job on the video and great shooting. Looks like you have a nice tight pattern set up on that shotgun of yours. Any word on your load and choke setup.

lax


----------

